# ask someone to join a research study



## Michael Gallagher

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone knew an informal way to ask someone to join a research study. I have a more formal variety outlining my study (본 연구는 인문학 대학원생들이 학업을 목적으로 사용하는 모바일 기술 활용도를 알아보는 설문 조사입니다) and I wanted to ask (for a poster or in an email) people to join. I think ​내 연구에 참여하시기 바랍니다 sounds incorrect. Any ideas for asking someone to join? Ideally short enough to include on a poster! Thanks everyone! Hope all is well!


----------



## chemnerd

Hi Michael

많은 참여 부탁드려요 or 참여 부탁드립니다!!! would be fine if uni students need to put a sticker on the poster.


Yes, we don't say 내 연구에 참여하시기 바랍니다. You can change it to 설문에 참여 바랍니다 or 설문에 참여 부탁드립니다. but it still sounds formal though


----------



## Michael Gallagher

Many thanks for that! Very kind of you to post and let me know. I will stick with the less formal variety you posted as I don't want it to be too formal for students. Thanks again!


----------

